# Chihuahua and poodle mix puppy!



## RossLe1993 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well guys, I just got a new puppy, he's 2 months old and he's the only dark brown one of the liter!

he's super cute and what not

I'm trying to house train him and whenever I put him into a cage, big or small he will always whine, should I leave him in there until he stops whining and give him treats then? Or just let him roam around my room.

he's not exactly potty trained either, but we have a puppy training pad also

Thanks 










Oh yeahh, it's his first day away from his home and mommy 

but he's calmed down a bunch


----------



## RossLe1993 (Jun 18, 2011)

What should I do if I'm trying to crate train him and all he does is whine and cry?

He's looking for attention because that's all they gave him at his old house..

Need a little help please :redface:


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Have a search on youtube for 'crate games'. It's a way to train your puppy to think the crate is really cool. Basically everything fun happens in the crate, all toys, pats, treats he gets in the crate. To begin with, try to only put him in the crate when he's really tired, so he will want to go to sleep anyway. Also cover the crate with a blanket or sheet to make it dark a den-like.


----------



## RossLe1993 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks 

I will do that in a bit, he is very tired indeed and whines for a minute or two and just knocks out.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Whining in puppies is pretty normal, so don't be upset lol. Most grow out of it, in my personal experience (which is casual, mind you thru trial & error & im no way an expert lol) I have had good luck with just using the crate at night for sleeping & keeping them out during the day, of course i work on a rec ranch so i don't have to leave for work, the dogs go everywhere on the ranch with me lol.


----------



## RossLe1993 (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha that is awesome.. My puppy follows me everywhere, do you think he will grow out of that?

He doesn't chew on his toys unless I'm playing with him and if I don't, he whines more!

I won't get frustrated, I already told my girlfriend haha. THanks for the advice everyone


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

My poodle/maltese mix whines too. We don't crate her, but she is in a pen in the living room when I'm at work (or if I can't watch her). If she's alert and feeling particularly needy, she will whine whether I'm in the room or not (although moreso when I'm not). Mostly this happens in the morning when I'm trying to get ready and having her zoom around the house with abandon just isn't an option. I've been ignoring her when she does it. She stopped whining nearly completely at night (now she only whines when she poops and she, I suppose, wants me to come clean it up). In the daytime she whines for, at most, about 5 minutes before giving up. So, it does get better as long as you don't reward the whining by giving the puppy attention while he's doing it.


----------



## RossLe1993 (Jun 18, 2011)

lisahi said:


> My poodle/maltese mix whines too. We don't crate her, but she is in a pen in the living room when I'm at work (or if I can't watch her). If she's alert and feeling particularly needy, she will whine whether I'm in the room or not (although moreso when I'm not). Mostly this happens in the morning when I'm trying to get ready and having her zoom around the house with abandon just isn't an option. I've been ignoring her when she does it. She stopped whining nearly completely at night (now she only whines when she poops and she, I suppose, wants me to come clean it up). In the daytime she whines for, at most, about 5 minutes before giving up. So, it does get better as long as you don't reward the whining by giving the puppy attention while he's doing it.


Thanks 

Yeah, my puppy keeps whining once I leave him in my room or leave him unattended, even with our 2 year old Corgi! They like to play together but I just fear my pup is not potty trained yet so I try to keep an eye on him.

He's been whining for close to 30 minutes now.. I let him out and took him out and what not and put him back in and he instantly starts whining once I leave.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

The whining is very normal. Don't respond directly to the whining by taking him out -- it only reinforces that whining = I get attention, and the whining will persist.

We don't crate Sam but she has a pen (by that I mean, we have dedicated half the kitchen with a puppy-gate to her) in the kitchen at night and when we're away from her. When we put her in the pen at night, she cries.. the crying goes on for anywhere from 30 minutes to well over an hour. Eventually, she settles, and that's it for the night.

In the beginning, just practice crating your puppy and leaving for a few minutes. Then come back and show him that you always come back. Then leave and increase the time you are gone. Then come back. Don't give the puppy too much attention when you return.. just show that you are there. If you take the puppy out and baby the puppy, the puppy will learn that whining = attention, and that is not what you want to happen. 

Rest assured that after a few times, the puppy will start to understand that you are coming back.. but will still probably whine. You aren't hurting the puppy by letting her whine in her crate. This is a transition she will learn to make over time. It is the same as when you come to a point with a human baby where you just have to let the baby cry and learn to go back to sleep on his or her own.. every parent goes through it, and every puppy parent does too 

When you are ready to take the puppy out of the crate, see if you can get the puppy to calm down -without- taking the puppy out. Sit in front of the crate and talk to the puppy. If the puppy stops whining.. then take him out  Reinforce the positive calm behavior with attention.


----------



## RossLe1993 (Jun 18, 2011)

Goodness!

Why thank you for the paragraph, I sha'll do so starting tomorrow!

That's great, because he's such a good boy as long as he's in the same room as I am. Like right now, I brought his crate down so he can sleep while I'm downstairs on my laptop and he whines maybe 30 seconds, and if I tell him to hush calmly, he puts his head down and sleeps, it's too adorable!

I always sit in front of the cage and I just tell him to be quiet and what not, he's a very quick learner and I'm happy about it! It's awesome.

Thanks for the help 

I will try my best! Cya'll tomorrow


----------



## RossLe1993 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys, well, he doesn't whine so so much after I leave the room now, but won't eat his food in his cage whatsoever!

Any tips? Thanks


----------

